# TTOC takes Gold at Audi Driver Awards for Club Events!



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

For the 6th year running the TT Owners Club have taken the Gold award for Best Audi Club Events!

We would like to say a huge thank you to everyone who has voted for and supported us again throughout this year to help us achieve this.

Congratulations also go out to the A2OC for gold in club communications, and AudiSRS for gold in club information. 8)

Nick

*Full List of Results:*

Audi Driver Annual Awards, 2010

Best Audi club - Events
Gold award: TT Owner's Club
Silver award: Club Audi 
Silver award: Classic Audi

Best Audi club - Communications
Gold award: A2 Owners' club
Silver award: S2 Forum

Best Audi club - Information
Gold award: Audi SRS
Silver award: Audi-Sport.net

Best independent accessory supplier:
Gold award: TT Roadsport/The TT Shop
Silver award: Forge Motorsport

Tuner of the Year:
Gold award: JBS/Custom Code
Gold award: MRC Tuning
Silver award: Dialynx
Silver award: Star Performance
Silver award: AmD (Essex)

Best independent parts supplier
Gold award: GSF 
Gold award: Parts Depot
Silver award: Unit 20

Best independent Audi retailer
Gold award: Fontain Motors
Gold award: Audi VW Centre, Bromham
Silver award: German Marques

Best independent Audi service provider
Gold award: Russell Automotive Centre
Gold award: APS
Silver award: AutoTechnica
Silver award: Autotechnics

Best wheel and tyre supplier
Gold award: Toyo Tire UK
Gold award: Philip Walker Motorsport 
Silver award: Monty's Wheels and Tyres
Silver award: Elite.com

Audi Centre of the year - customer events
Gold award: Swindon Audi
Silver award: Poole Audi

Audi Centre of the year - parts and accessories
Gold award: Stafford Audi
Silver award: Basingstoke Audi 
Silver award: Pentraeth Audi 
Silver award: Stirling Audi

Audi Centre of the year - after-sales service
Gold award: Halesowen Audi
Silver award: Stoke Audi
Silver award: Crewe Audi

Audi Centre of the year - retail sales
Gold award: Stoke Audi
Silver award: Halesowen Audi
Silver award: Poole Audi
Silver award: Stafford Audi

Personality of the year
Gold award: Allan McNish
Silver award: Nick Goodall of the TT Owners' Club
Silver award: Calvin Chinsang for Audis in the Park


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nick has been too modest to say that he won a silver award in the Audi personality catagory


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Well done guys! It was a good night (even with the food!) and you came away with your much deserved awards!!!

We'll have to work harder if we are to get the centre for events gold from the hosts!

Congrats!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Woohoo!!

Well done TTOC!

Well done Nick!!

Both very well deserved awards for all the hard work that you all put in over the year!

Congratulations!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

excellent new folks, !!!!

was a great evening the night before and a great day on the sat at the comb....

FANTASTIC and congrats to all the club commity, and NICK, very good news !!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, good night and fantastic result for the TTOC and Nick also.

Well done all involved  

Paul


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yep well done all top work.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

A well deserved award.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Well done lads


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Huzzah!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

A great night and day at the ADI 

well done again to all of the TTOC 

Mark


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

Thoroughly enjoyed my first ADI and evening at the Hilton! Thanks all for making my friend Chris and I welcome.

Congrats again to Nick on his award.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Nick has been too modest to say that he won a silver award in the Audi personality catagory


Not only was Nick to modest to say this but so far, there has always ever been one winner in the "Audi Personality of the Year" award and so far this has always been a big shot like Perry McCarthy, Alan McNIsh etc.
It is for the very first time in Audi Driver Award's history that anyone not doing paid work for Audi has be honoured in such a way!!
Hip-hip-hurah NIck; you so deserve it  
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

The award was well deserved, great club run by a great team. Castle Combe was an enjoyable day, but next time can you ask Audi to book some warmer weather.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Poole Audi said:


> Well done guys! It was a good night (even with the food!) and you came away with your much deserved awards!!!
> 
> We'll have to work harder if we are to get the centre for events gold from the hosts!
> 
> Congrats!


The free Champagne was the clincher :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

j8keith said:


> next time can you ask Audi to book some warmer weather.


Shall I start discussions with Paul Harris now? :lol: :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Nick has been too modest to say that he won a silver award in the Audi personality catagory
> ...


I think you are incorrect there Dani, last year Alistair Cox won the silver Audi personality of the year award as did the chairman of the Audi A2 owners club.


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Poole Audi said:
> 
> 
> > Well done guys! It was a good night (even with the food!) and you came away with your much deserved awards!!!
> ...


Haha! Yeah must have been that! I'll start saving now...

Roll on July!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone. 

I've now added a full list of the winners in the top post.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Congratulations to Nick and the TTOC, both very well deserved awards 

Charlie


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes, Well done to every one. A good day out. Shame it was so cold. Connor loved his ride. A nice touch to the day. See youu all soon.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Well done guys/Nick. 

But :?:

Tuner of the Year:
Gold award: JBS/Custom Code

 WTF


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm really happy to hear it...and I'm proud to belong to *TT**OC*!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

marcelloTTc said:


> I'm proud to belong to *TT**OC*!!!!!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> Tuner of the Year:
> Gold award: JBS/Custom Code
> 
> WTF


That's what I thought. Any how Well done Nick, hope you enjoy your fame mate. and to the TTOC


----------

